# Breeding Season



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, we are just wrapping up our breeding season so I thought I'd share some of our pairings. I am excited about them all! Kidding will begin in October.
We have 8 or more does that have been bred to my buck, 1KK Checkered Copper. 















Some of the does bred to him








































A few does were bred via lap AI to the following bucks
2M Boer Goats Armed Force *ENNOBLED*


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

BDK2 AABG I Am The Law


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Should get you some nice big colored babies


----------



## GoatKids (Apr 8, 2018)

I love the 2M Boer Goats Armed Force bucks. Super nice and big! I also love your does


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

GoatKids said:


> I love the 2M Boer Goats Armed Force bucks. Super nice and big! I also love your does


Yes he is. He reminds me of a bull. The does are exceptional as well.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They all look great!! Good luck


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you everyone!
I'm very excited for this kidding season. And yes, hoping for lots of color! I think we will get some nice kids this year.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

You're going to have some very nice kids!!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

WOW those are some big boys.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------

